# New Member



## BobGrahamMusic (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,

My name is Bob Graham, just wanted to say hello and introduce myself to everyone on the forum. Ive been a guitarist for 14 years both classically trained and trained in jazz and flamenco, im a pianist, a violinist and a composer!

I hope to meet alot of like minded, skilled composers on this forum!

Bob


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to VI!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Bob. Beers are in the fridge. o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes welcome, but... there's no more beer! Sorry. Blame hockey games on tv. :oops:


----------



## BobGrahamMusic (Mar 28, 2008)

Well thanks anyways guys... Man it would be nice to have a beer with a real composer! I live in a small town and have barely met any composers in my life, nevermind ones that actually drink and are okay to talk to!

Bob


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 28, 2008)

BobGrahamMusic @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Well thanks anyways guys... Man it would be nice to have a beer with a real composer! I live in a small town and have barely met any composers in my life, nevermind ones that actually drink and are okay to talk to!
> 
> Bob



Well once we drink, Im not sure how ok we are to talk to.


----------

